# Whatcha think?



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Ive found out about this place:

http://www.thekickstop.co.uk/

Opinions?

I recon the above plus this:

http://www.bttuk.co.uk/index.html

Should be nice.

What do you think?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

NLG said:


> Ive found out about this place:
> 
> http://www.thekickstop.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Yeh BTT looks cool..you'll be training with the best there mate, kickboxing though...do you want to fight? if so muay thai all the way..you can elbow people...thats always nice :fight:


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I have trained at kickstop in the past both Thai (when it was run there) and full contact kickboxing. It is a good facility with full size ring and prices are reasonable. There are 5 or six havy bags and a round timer as well, not your usual village hall set up! Good atmosphere and some good fighters. Action Jackson who fought amir Kahn a while back trains there (boxing). It's good.

If you want to do Thai I think there is a club in Gt Yarmouth run by the guy who used to train me at Norwich. Not sure though, but might be worth asking in Kickstop as they know him, His name is Trevor (can't recall his surname).

My brother trains with BTT in gt yarmouth, which I believe is the same instructor as the norwich club. He only has good things to say about them. I think lee doski trains at the norwich club as well, top fighter.

good luck!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your great posts Matt, keep it up!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

[email protected] Company said:


> I have trained at kickstop in the past both Thai (when i was run there) and full contact kickboxing. It is a good facility with full size ring and prices are reasonable. There are 5 or six havy bags and a round timer as well, not your usual village hall set up! Good atmosphere and some good fighters. Action Jackson who fought amir Kahn a while back trains there (boxing). It's good.
> 
> If you want to do Thai I think there is a club in Gt Yarmouth run by the guy who used to train me at Norwich. Not sure though, but might be worth asking in Kickstop as they know him, His name is Trevor (can't recall his surname).
> 
> ...


Cool as a mule Matt! I shall pop my bulbous head round there.

@ Marc -

I dont know if i would like to fight yet, cos i have no experiance whatsoever. I might go there, try it out and find im too much of a big girls blouse to do that kind of thing, or i decide i be the new king kong and i fancy my head getting kicked in. I dunno.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> Thanks a lot for your great posts Matt, keep it up!


No worries Jay! Nice to be able to help out.

NLG: Kickstop is a good place, sounds like they've added quite a lot of equipment since I trained there too, should work out well for you to try it out.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah Kick Stop was good and theres loads of classes there (or was when i went there a couple years back)

If you're gonna do muay thai make sure your favourite thing in the world is getting blasted repeatedly in the legs! loved it!

As for BTTUK its the dogs, The instructor Steve is superb, he runs lessons in gorleston and the new school has opened up in norwich. Highly recommend it, they train MMA up there too and are constructing a cage.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet!

Hmm, wellity wellity well!

Tomorrow im going down to The Kickstop to have a peak. Dunno if theres gonna be anything other than open day or just boxing there on sat, but at least i can have a look at the premesis.

I will then have to have a gander round BTTUK when i can.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Hmm, wellity wellity well!
> 
> ...


If you get in touch with Steve @ BTTUK you can get a free private lesson. worth it as the price of lessons can mount up if you dont go to many. I think its a flat rate of Â£10 a week and you can go to as many as you like.

Take a look at the website, should be all the info you need on there.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, ive already done that and have already spoken to Steve via email a few times.

I'm gonna have to decide how to do this; Going to both BTTUK and TKS, but im sure that after i actualy go there and meet up with the guys and see how things work there ill have an idea.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> Yep, ive already done that and have already spoken to Steve via email a few times.
> 
> I'm gonna have to decide how to do this; Going to both BTTUK and TKS, but im sure that after i actualy go there and meet up with the guys and see how things work there ill have an idea.


Good work NLG! get stuck in thats the best way.

When you're signed up give me a shout and i'll sort you out some MMA gear to pound on people with!:fight:


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, thanks mate!

Went to The Kickstop over the weekend. Spoke to (i was later stoned so cant remember hes name) this boxer there.

Aparantly there is a dojo in Norwich called the Oriental Arts Centre, where you find Muay etc'. The Kickstop just do kickboxing and boxing.

Seeing as BTTUK also do MMA and are building a cage, im gonna have to look in there and the OAC to see whats up. Probably will have to wait untill after i move to see that, seeing as going places in the weekend doesnt usualy work so well, seeing as they are closed!


----------

